# كتب حول كشف وإصلاح أعطال السيارات



## نورس جزار (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم أخوتي المهندسين

 إليكم الكتب التالية حول إصلاح السيارات:

*​*Car Hacks and Mods for Dummies (كتاب باللغة الإنكليزية):

**
 رابط التحميل المباشر:

 http://rapidshare.com/files/36304900...or.Dummies.rar

 وعليكم اختيار Free user

 وهذا كتابين بعنوان (Car Maintenance) باللغة الإنكليزية:

 رابط تحميل الكتاب الأول:

 http://www.4shared.com/file/27596152...nce-eBook.html

 رابط تحميل الكتاب الثاني:

 http://www.4shared.com/file/65724761...rings.html?s=1


 وهنالك كتب أخرى باللغة العربية صادرة عن دار شعاع للنشر والعلوم:

 إصلاح السيارات / الكشف - الصيانة - الخدمة الجزء الأول:

 http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_i...roducts_id=880

 إصلاح السيارات / الكشف - الصيانة - الخدمة الجزء الثاني:

 http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_i...roducts_id=881


بالتوفيق للجميع

نورس
*


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ نورس
أشكرك على هذا المجهود ، وأعرفك بإن الكتب العربية الصادرة من شعاع .. لايمكن ظهورها ، حيث يوجد لها عروض البيع فقط.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## نورس جزار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أجل أخي الكريم

الكتب الصادرة عن دار شعاع ليست مجانية، لكنها لفتت انتباهي وأردت عرضها عليكم في سبيل الفائدة للجميع


----------



## عاطف ابو الخير (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بو فياض (4 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية على اكتب بعض الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## ضياء الدييين (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخي علي كل حال


----------



## هانى فيصل (3 أبريل 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل اخى


----------



## eng/hamdy (12 أبريل 2012)

*الروابط لاتعمل يابشمهندس
*


----------

